

Spammers Paying Others to Solve Captchas - rooshdi
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/26/technology/26captcha.html

======
tdfx
This has been going on for years... not sure how this is news. Any site that
is big enough to be targeted by spammers has (or certainly should have)
learned that CAPTCHAs are just one of multiple layers of security that are
necessary to prevent abuse of their service.

------
cduan
Back in 2004, someone pointed out to me a nice way of getting free CAPTCHA
solvers by offering certain audiovisual materials to visitors and requiring
the visitors to solve CAPTCHAs in order to access those materials. To maximize
effectiveness, said audiovisual materials tended to "appeal to the prurient
interest," to put it politely.

------
dagobart
I didn't bother to read the actual article, just responding to the headline:
Did you ever look at getafreelancer.com? There are _tons_ of jobs for captcha
solving. Permanently.

------
edukatr
Is recaptcha safe?

~~~
Qz
I don't see how it's any different than regular Captchas.

~~~
az
reCaptcha is more than captcha since the user is reconfiguring the
misconstrued word taken from a real source. If I remember correctly, the words
are from old versions of New York Times and they are put through computer
programs to make them hard to decode with computers.

In essence the spammers are really being helpful more than they know!

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Yes, but this makes reCaptcha no more secure than other captchas - just more
tangentially useful.

